# Adverts, TV Programmes, Movies - Cannot Escape Fertility Reminders!



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone else feel like theres a massive elephant stood in the room when a 'fertility reminder' comes on TV and you and your partner are having to sit there, looking in opposite directions and in complete awkward silence until its over!?

I thought id start a post so we can revel in the frustration of constantly having these 'reminders' on our TV screens!

Heres my list

Recent Adverts:
The Take Out advert - when the Panda shows the other Panda the positive pregnancy result
The McDonalds advert - when the guy goes out to satisfy his partners pregnancy craving of McDonalds..._I have these anyway without being pregnant(!)_
The SMA advert - 'Your doing great'...I hate this one for some reason it really upsets me that I cant be one of the people theyre so eager to 'congratulate'!
The Nokia Phone advert - I HATE this advert. All about pregnancy news, you just wouldnt expect it from a mobile phone advert argh!

Recent TV Programmes:
The Undateable's - Did anyone watch the recent episode, the lady in the wheelchair spoke quite a bit at the joy of having a child, in some detail - I couldnt bare it, it really got to me and I had to leave the room for a good cry. 
I havent watched the programme but the advert for Catastrophe really annoys me with its flippancy about pregnancy and children.


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Scorpy,

Oh I hate the SMA one too!!!!  It's says something along the lines of -you didn't have take a test, sit an exam bla bla but the jobs yours bla bla....trust us your doing great!! Gets right on my nerves.

TV programmes has to be Jeremy Kyle!! It used to be my guilty pleasure but seeing a bunch of total wasters and them having god knows how many children between them gets me riled  !!  xxx


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

Last year all the local female newsreaders seemed to be expecting, this year it seems to be all the female weather presenters! Thankfully i now have a news and weather app so can turn the channel over


----------



## Katie2680 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh god the SMA one just makes me sad! Its all the time isn't it! And when I was too watching the undatables when she went on to say " the love you feel for your baby is like nothing else" blah blah blah I left the room and made myself a cup of tea just to get away from it ...


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

That Nokia one got to me -  I said to DH bet they wouldn't want some of the calls we've had to make over the last few years on an advert!


----------



## sophiekh (Mar 12, 2014)

Yep SMA drives me insane. The one from Travelodge - something along the lines of escape to maek babies or get away from them

Most soaps - unwanted babies, babies been given away etc etc 

Even my tube journey is getting to me, one side has advert for IVF clinic, the other side all the well women vitamns for conception and theres another baby fertilty ad that is on there which gets to me.

Doesnt take much!


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Another one that got me going was hollyoaks. There was a lady on there that went through ivf and hey ho in about 2 episodes she was pregnant! It's amazing showed one injection then that's it. No scan appointments no mood swings no 2 week wait nothing. She did go on to loose the baby in the soap but it annoyed me that they didn't show the struggle and emotional side of having ivf treatment. Nor really the pain of miscarrying.

Would have been the perfect opportunity to highlight these xxx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Blimey glad I didnt see that...no wonder some people are ignorant to the process of IVF if thats how the TV summerises it


----------



## missowen (Feb 22, 2014)

scorpy I'm also a scorpy - perhaps it's something in the stars as I feel like I can't escape reminders of valentines day right now at a time when I would rather think of anything else! Something celestial is rubbing salt in our wounds?


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Sorry I'm a bit late on this one....the SMA one is awful....

But I've just watched the kfc advert and it has infuriated me....
A box of chicken is all it's takes to adopt/foster a child and let them settle in to their new home! Must remember that one if we get to that stage!

KFC to fix the adopted child..

Grrrrrrrrrr
X


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Ames xxx said:


> TV programmes has to be Jeremy Kyle!! It used to be my guilty pleasure but seeing a bunch of total wasters and them having god knows how many children between them gets me riled !! xxx


So true! LOL. I actually thought that this very morning. Am on day 1 of 2ww and switched on day time telly to watch a cheating mum moaning that the father of her five week old was even more of a cheat than she was. All I kept thinking was, yep, I'm paying for that. Ain't going to be net contributors are they? No wonder the NHS can't find the pennies to fund IVF. Interesting notions of fairness in our society.


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Exactly smallbutmighty,

I think anyone who whinges that being a parent is a choice not a right and ivf shouldnt be allowed on nhs or pay for your own ivf etc etc they want to watch that programme and look at exactly what they are working to support and see if they would rather fund those muppets that sponge from society and choose to pro create with any tom dick or harry (sometimes all 3!) that come along....

Sorry rant over...it just grates on me especially when I read the daily trash (mail) about ivf stories and nasty small minded idiots comment with such rubbish about it being available on the nhs when it's not an illness. I am not an alcoholic so should treatment cease on the nhs for that or drug takers!

Sorry started again.  Rant definate over lol   xxx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Omg I agree that KFC advert made my jaw drop?  
And the new Lidl advert, just cant escape!

I decided to give Everybody Loves Raymond a watch again a couple of days ago and the ironic episode I tuned in to? The one all about Deborah being pregnant and Raymond feeling like 'a real man' because hed given her twins! Gulp 

Oh and Benefits Britain....I am absolutely disgusted when women say they are pregnant and proudly stand there smoking - in every clip she had a cigarette in hand!


----------

